# GTR Ring Videos 2nd OCT 2010



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Video 1 is Rosco following a well driven 997GT2 

Video 2 is Rosco following me around and both of us getting stuck behind a slow GT3RS. 

YouTube - TrueInnovationMedia's Channel


Way too much traffic and multiple accidents all weekend.

Hope those who watch enjoy.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Loved the first vid. That 997GT2 was really shifting!


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

how many laps have u done on the ring im due to go this month should i take a banger first ???

:flame:


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Bloody hell. I guess Guy wasn't messing about when he said Rosco was a very competent driver.


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice CSL.


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Henry
What the hell are you doing posting these up on here for. They are possibly the worst ones ever recorded.

Avster - Thanks for the kind words, but truly there was not any good laps that weekend, it was just so busy.


----------



## steve3961 (Aug 9, 2010)

What was with the Porsches lights? they flash?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

steve3961 said:


> What was with the Porsches lights? they flash?


It's just the way LED lights appear on film, see it quite a bit on Top Gear.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

how much bhp? sounds you had like 600+


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

enshiu said:


> how much bhp? sounds you had like 600+


Y-pipe, AP Rotors and that's it me ole mucka!


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I love it !!!! AHHH the Ring, I cant wait to go back to germany!!! Great video!!!!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

avster said:


> Bloody hell. I guess Guy wasn't messing about when he said Rosco was a very competent driver.


Like I said, he's fairly modest, but on only his third day there was running well-sub 8min full lap equivalents in traffic on TF days with stock power. 

CSL (or Henry to those that know him) is also very quick there and has won prizes on the 3 day Scuderia Hanseat 'ring training course against 400+ German 'ring enthusiasts.

There are lots of people who think they are very quick at the ring, few that really are.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CSL said:


> Video 1 is Rosco following a well driven 997GT2
> 
> Video 2 is Rosco following me around and both of us getting stuck behind a slow GT3RS.
> 
> ...


Who hacked your post to substitute an advertising video Henry? I thought it was a short ad prior to the vids, but it isn't!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Who hacked your post to substitute an advertising video Henry? I thought it was a short ad prior to the vids, but it isn't!


YouTube - Rosco, Nurburgring 2010, GTR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLpzoLgpvkI


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

What the hell  was that porsche????


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i think a GT2
its fast


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No ordinary GT2, that's for sure!

So what happened to Henry's original post?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Tinoush said:


> YouTube - Rosco, Nurburgring 2010, GTR
> YouTube - Rosco following Henry, Nurburgring 2010, GTR


i dont know but here are they.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

ricknick74 said:


> how many laps have u done on the ring im due to go this month should i take a banger first ???
> 
> :flame:


At least a couple of thousand and Ive also competed in 6 Scuderia Hanseat driver training events. Guy also has quite a few laps under his belt too and is quick.

Take your GTR and enjoy the experience and the views but dont push too hard.

I was showing my partner the lines before she drove her first lap of the Ring, if anyone cares to watch most of my lines are not too bad.... traffic was terrible so no one really could get a hot lap in without endangering yourself and other Ring drivers.

Rosco we will post a few sub 8 minute laps up one day soon 

H.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> No ordinary GT2, that's for sure!
> 
> So what happened to Henry's original post?



Everything is working ok for me David....... what can you see?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Surely you see this in your post now Henry?



CSL said:


> Video 1 is Rosco following a well driven 997GT2
> 
> Video 2 is Rosco following me around and both of us getting stuck behind a slow GT3RS.
> 
> ...


Can't believe you've managed a couple of thousand laps, that is amazing!
I've only managed about 200 and I've been going on and off since 1992... :nervous:

That Hanseat Scuderia course sounds good. Is that when they break the track down into sections and you repeat them until learnt?

There were some guys from that course there during our last track day.
Dunno why you bother with public days now. Just do track days, there are so many now and not much more expensive than a full day of TF-ing.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

True Innovation is my partners company, she posted the videos.( Cem wont mind  )

Scuderia Hanseat : Sports drivers' courses and driving safety training, Hamburg, Germany

Great fun but expensive now the pound has dived. Im thinking of doing Spring training. It's great to go flat out past the Ring car park and to have the Nordschleife linked with the F1 Circuit to give a 17mile ish lap.Scuderia Hanseat is the best way to learn the Ring as they teach the "perfect line" not the racing line. Smooth and extremely fast is their aim....and you drive each section of the Ring backwards several times which is unbelievable.

I wanted to compete in the VLN race series at the Ring with dreams of driving in the 24 Hour VLN Race so I was out there for long periods of time practising in my Porsche GT2...... sadly a big crash and divorce dented my finances and even though I have a race licence I have yet to realise my dream. Other cars thrashed to near death on the Ring included my 997GT3 and a gorgeous black BMW CSL.

I also done probably over 300 laps in a certain yellow Porsche 993 RSR know as the "banana" driven by an old friend of the early Skyline days called Andre Somberg. He owned 2 x R32 GTR race cars (sadly lost in a fire ) and a Philips sponsored Nismo R34 GTR (now sold).

I do belong to the German track day company called DSK which run joint days with bikers, you get to drive in 1 hour on and 1 hour off sessions.

The reason you have done so few laps David is that you talk too much  lol 

H.:bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CSL said:


> True Innovation is my partners company, she posted the videos.( Cem wont mind  )
> 
> Scuderia Hanseat : Sports drivers' courses and driving safety training, Hamburg, Germany
> 
> ...


Haha, probably right. But now with the GT-R I can't do more than two laps in a row without having to come in to cool the transmission down.

I know Andre very well back from the good ol' days.


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Tinoush said:


> i think a GT2
> its fast


That is a highly prepped MKI GT2 from TechArt called GT Street RS.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice vids 
Typical porsche driver won't move over lol!

I'm on my 87th lap to date and under 8mins a few early vids below.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

CSL said:


> True Innovation is my partners company, she posted the videos.( Cem wont mind  )
> 
> Scuderia Hanseat : Sports drivers' courses and driving safety training, Hamburg, Germany
> 
> ...


Did this event in September 2007 in my B7 RS4 & it is an epic course. I'd probably completed around 100 Nordschleife laps prior to Scuderia but post the course that felt more like 500 as driving it in sections in both directions & being able to drive the entire length with very little danger, soon brings up your experience & confidence. My best in the RS4 was an 8:29 BTG which was only 1/2min slower than Autobilds time (my distance was a little shorter as their's would have been a full lap).

Defo going to do it again in the GT-R as i only finished in the bottom half of my group so i'd love to improve on that. Had never seen so many GT3's, Gallardo's & IIRC we had 2 Gumperts. The Prince of Sweden won his group in an E60 M5

Was weird as my car was not a fan of the F1 track surface, but loved the Nordschleife surface so i guess true F1 track tarmac is not great for road tyres.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

I was group winner and finished 8th overall out of about 250 cars.
Ive got an itch to go do it in my GTR next year if I can.

Im still addicted to the Nordschleife, I love the place.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CSL said:


> I was group winner and finished 8th overall out of about 250 cars.
> Ive got an itch to go do it in my GTR next year if I can.
> 
> Im still addicted to the Nordschleife, I love the place.


Me too Hen...good to see you and Max on Sunday


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

CSL said:


> I was group winner and finished 8th overall out of about 250 cars.
> Ive got an itch to go do it in my GTR next year if I can.
> 
> Im still addicted to the Nordschleife, I love the place.


Way better than me then as i finished mid group & thank god i can't recall where i came overall.

TBH, i went with 2 good friends & although we took the course very seriously & defo learnt a massive amount about lines, technique & skill around the Nordschleife as well as rapidly increasing confidence, we never really gelled with our instructor & one night got more than a little tipsy with Sabine Schmidt's older sister:clap:

Looking forward to another crack at the course perhaps next year, but would like to combine if possible with one of the 2 dayers at Spa as i love that track & reckon it would be perfect for the GT-R.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> Way better than me then as i finished mid group & thank god i can't recall where i came overall.
> 
> TBH, i went with 2 good friends & although we took the course very seriously & defo learnt a massive amount about lines, technique & skill around the Nordschleife as well as rapidly increasing confidence, we never really gelled with our instructor & one night got more than a little tipsy with Sabine Schmidt's older sister:clap:
> 
> Looking forward to another crack at the course perhaps next year, but would like to combine if possible with one of the 2 dayers at Spa as i love that track & reckon it would be perfect for the GT-R.


Ive done Spa but back in June when it was way too hot for the GTR, I only did a handful of laps as the trans oil temp was hitting 125 very quickly:nervous:

My aim is to join the elite winners group at the Scuderia Hanseat, I was close last time.

Did you have the big tall dutch guy as group leader?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

CSL said:


> Ive done Spa but back in June when it was way too hot for the GTR, I only did a handful of laps as the trans oil temp was hitting 125 very quickly:nervous:
> 
> My aim is to join the elite winners group at the Scuderia Hanseat, I was close last time.
> 
> Did you have the big tall dutch guy as group leader?


Think my last 

I love Spa, done 2 of the 2 day events & the M5 was very capable on track. IIRC the weather on both was perfectly dry & temperate but not very warm, kind of like a British Spring day.

Was defo a tall slim bloke who taught our group & IIRC he was called Dirk or Dick, but i'll check my paperwork when i get home tomorrow as it lists the instructors. The secondary instructor i found to be far more capable & personable & we had a great time when he was teaching. Will defo do it again as i can imagine the GT-R is biblical around Nordschleife.


----------

